# Huffy Radio Bike



## tesch (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm looking for a Huffy Radio Bike. I'm open to original and restored bikes. Ideally it would be complete. Let me know if you have one for sale or if you know someone that might have one. Thanks in advance! I appreciate the help. You can PM me. Andy


----------



## stoney (Aug 2, 2013)

WOW Andy, I haven't seen one of those in about 20 years. Pretty cool bike. I wish you luck


----------



## tesch (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks! They're around. Here's an ad on Craigslist. I emailed them but no response. I love 50's stuff and am really hoping to find one.


----------



## tesch (Aug 27, 2013)

*Still looking*

Gotten a couple leads but nothing has panned out yet. A bump to try again.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 28, 2013)

How about a blue one?


----------



## tesch (Oct 13, 2013)

Still looking. Thought I'd try again. Thx! Andy


----------



## jkent (Oct 13, 2013)

One just ended on EBay this morning. Sold for just over $500
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231068649875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## tesch (Oct 13, 2013)

I saw that one. I'm trying to find a really nice, complete original one.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 13, 2013)

*lot # 760 radio bike*

A beauty sold saturday  October 12th for 3300 at Vegas auction.......


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 14, 2013)

I saw copake auction in ny  is selling one and its green good luck .


----------



## tesch (Oct 14, 2013)

I bid on the one in the Vegas auction but that went for some really strong money. Unfortunately the one at Copake is restored and green. Trying to find a really nice, original red one. Thanks all for the help. I know I'll track one down eventually.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 14, 2013)

According to Yellow Springs Instrument that built the radio for the Radio Bike there were approximately 8500 of these bikes built.


----------



## stoney (Oct 14, 2013)

About 8500 of them made! I would have never thought there were that many.  They must be out there.


----------



## gtflyte (Oct 16, 2013)

*How much for the blue one????*



JOEL said:


> How about a blue one?




Is the Blue one  forsale ?
GT


----------



## tesch (Oct 16, 2013)

I had heard it sold. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 17, 2013)

Blue one SOLD.


----------

